# Male licking my females privates



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So Sasha played with a 2yr old 85lb Pit today and they did great. Lots of running and chasing, I don't think sasha was 100% comfortable but there were no fights and just play so I let her play, she got better towards the end.


Anywayyyy, the last 10 minutes this dog(Deuce) would not stop licking Sasha down there, she would sometimes move and sometimes not. I think it was way to much and he kept going down there to lick... Is this normal??

Sasha is 6 months now and I was thinking it was a sign or her heat cycle coming??? But not sure...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Downtown*



jmejiaa said:


> So Sasha played with a 2yr old 85lb Pit today and they did great. Lots of running and chasing, I don't think sasha was 100% comfortable but there were no fights and just play so I let her play, she got better towards the end.
> 
> Anywayyyy, the last 10 minutes this dog(Deuce) would not stop licking Sasha down there, she would sometimes move and sometimes not. I think it was way to much and he kept going down there to lick... Is this normal??
> 
> Sasha is 6 months now and I was thinking it was a sign or her heat cycle coming??? But not sure...


thats cute, your being protective. im not sure what its a sign of, but my 13 month Rottie has always been licking Nina down there, i dont mind, any affection is good. but with me, i know where his mouth has been. We were al out yesterday and Nina got other doggy spit all over her head, my gf was mortified and sprayed her down with vinegar when we got home. i told her theres nothing to worry about ( i knew the dogs and their owners).

anyway back to you, from my own experience i wouldnt say heat being that Nina has been getting licked since she was 2-3 months old.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Oscar!

We have some more play dates so I wanted to make sure Sasha isn't going to heat as his dog isn't neutered.

One thing I didn't mention is for the first time Sasha met a new dog with a wagging tail instead of her usual alert self....


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Bailey plays with my boys 100lb pit Windsor and they have a great time together. Bailey has been spayed and Windsor has been clipped as well. He still licks her va jay when she rolls over and she goes for the occasional lick as well. I think that's normal but I am not an expert by any means. I think the different smells attract them to the private areas, I mean they sniff butts for days so I think it's similar.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

first time they are comfortable is great, i came across someone just today who has a HUGE 7 month old Chocolate Lab and he just statted taking his dog out for walks since the weather got better ( some people start socializing late, but hey). Anyway, i love watching how the dog as well as the owner start loosening up and having fun, realizing that theres really not much to worry about. Tyson is a great doggy for beginners, he patient and sweet but not obtrusive, gives new doggies their space at first. Nina is still shy and scared but Ive learned one good doggy get together for longer than 5 minutes is better than meeting a hundred dogs a day for only a few seconds each time.

stick to the nice doggies, you will be able to determine the good owners from a block away soon enough. that way she only has good experiences at first. best thing ive also learned is to say my doggie has a cold if i dont want mine to get closer to the other persons dog, that way they dont take it personal. 

im lucky enough to have a 13 month old brother for Nina ( 5 months ), it makes everything a lot easier, including training.


PS dont worry about the non neutered dog, you will see it coming beforehand and ( the hips gyrating, his stance, and a stern NO from you or the owner will probably set him str8) Its not like the dog is packing a heat seeking missile with perfect aim and he will as Borat would say " make a connection" before you know whats going on. 

damn it would have been sweet if we lived close by.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, did that male dog really DWELL on her privates? Like he couldn't leave it alone?? it is normal for dogs to sniff and often lick each other down there, but it it's more than "normal"... I would watch her, because it COULD be a sign. Cree told us when Felony and Indigo were going to be going into heat because he couldn't keep his little nose in his OWN bubble lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some boys can be obsessive like that, whether the girl is in season or not. But still, better to be safe than sorry.


----------

